
Why is there no source editor that allows graphical annotations? - kken
I wonder all the time - why have source code and annotations to be separated? Wouldn&#x27;t it make sense to integrate notekeeping and source into a single file? For example, why can&#x27;t I add graphical notes, like snapshots from documentaion, to my C source file?<p>Some situations where this would be valuable:
- I am implementing something from a scientific publication. I want to keep reference and implementation in the same place.
- Embedded programming. There may be an external circuit that is controlled by my code. Both implement a function and should not be isolated.
======
billconan
so Jupyter notebook sounds like what you want.

